# m1078 a-0 new project for me



## Snowtrac Nome

My 1 ton dodge has taken a beating over the years doing double duty as a plow truck and service truck. its time to semi retire it, the roads out here in the bush have hammered it ,and I have it overloaded at 15 k gross before the plow goes on. I just scored a m1078 from gov plannet , and plan on building my new service truck off the platform. With 46 inch tall super singles and a 22k gvw I should be able too get quite a few years out of this truck, I might add it only had 10 k on the clock. here is a link to a video of the same kind of truck I purchased being put through its paces. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h99gUlJB1Gc&t=2s  as I get around to my trip to Washington to pick it up and prep it for its trip  to ca to build it  I will keep this thread up to date.


----------



## 300 H and H

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h99gUlJB1Gc

Here is a ride and drive of a unit like Don is getting.. 

Impressive rig for sure! 

Regards, Kirk


----------



## JimVT

can you get parts easily?


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

yes Jim they are built with mostly off the shelf parts it has a dual voltage charging system because the Allison transmission runs on 12 volts like commercial equipment. lots of stuff on e bay right now might try to hoard things like windshields might be hard to come by in the future.  I will  make it a point to hoard all s&s soft body parts as now all new varriants are coming out with armored cabs.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

by the way Jim I will be down that way next week look forward to catching up with you and Lyndon


----------



## JimVT

we did some minor repairs and moved it today. or was don just retrieving something brought back from Afghanistan??
the bad air valve  laying on the dash is what  don is replacing.  top of the cab is 9ft.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

The thing drives nice 16 k on the clock oil looks like new its up in tawella now bought a nice service box for it. Now a waiting game to get it here the cat diesel sounds sweet


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Thanks for your help jim had i waited for my wife to wake i woud still be waiting to get it movedu


----------



## JimVT

I had a good day and enjoyed what I did. I wished you could have spent more time at the  farm. my son is getting son  lights for your rig. his buddie has one and knows what you need.
jim


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

a few more pics off my camera  from the trip one has the yard rep Justin who was a real help it was a pleasure doing business with gov plannet


----------



## JimVT

I think you should name it grits.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I have a Brutus my old blue truck is the love machine dont know about this one maybe the general. you all can bounce some ideas off me, and small pecker syndrome wont be one of them


----------



## JimVT

Snowtrac Nome said:


> a few more pics off my camera  from the trip one has the yard rep Justin who was a real help it was a pleasure doing business with gov plannet



latest rumor is that your truck has a service body on it and is at nome.
just in time for your endless days.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

yes Jim it arrived on Friday spent the weekend getting it loaded and sourcing out the materials required to get the bumpers dot legal I took a drive around the area and there is no better truck for these rough gravel roads. this is the first time in a long while I don't feel like I have whiplash


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

That thing is awesome - what did you pay for it (ballpark)?  I would so get one of those and park in my yard and use it about 1 or two times a year - but those would be good days!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I scored mine for 7 grand including fees I understand most are selling in running condition for around 10 k  the prices seem lower on the east coast just go to gov plannet have a look


----------



## JimVT

I talked  to don tonight and he sent me pictures of his service truck. I don't have any details. His Crain for it is still in california till spring.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

thanks Jim too much stuff going on


----------

